# Beretta A400 Xtreme



## Woadie (Apr 18, 2015)

I've been looking at them for a while and I was wondering if anyone has heard if they fixed the problem with jamming on 3 1/2 shells?


----------



## dom (Apr 19, 2015)

I've never had a problem with 3.5 shells


----------



## jwillingham3703 (Apr 19, 2015)

My brothers a400 cycles them pretty well


----------



## Woadie (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  I've been reading a lot about them for a while and the only issue that seems to come up is the cycling on 3 1/2 loads.   I assume they fixed it.  I hope so, cause I'm about ready to pull the trigger and get one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have never had it jam on any load...


----------



## jwillingham3703 (Apr 20, 2015)

Do it you won't regret it I love my beretta


----------



## dom (Apr 20, 2015)

certainly will not regret it. It's a sweet shooter! It is incredible how low the recoil is.


----------



## Woadie (Apr 20, 2015)

Is there any specific way to break it in?  I know with my SBE II, it has a three dram equivalent.  Is there any guideline like that?


----------



## dom (Apr 21, 2015)

if i remember correctly you're supposed to shoot 100 rounds of 1oz loads or something. so yes, there is a specific break in requirement in the owners manual.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 21, 2015)

It's gas operated not inertia like Benelli.  So the Beretta don't need to be broken in.  Mine cycles every load, everytime.


----------



## Woadie (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok good deal.   Thanks for all the information guys.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Marine (May 17, 2015)

Mine jammed on its first trip to Arkansas. Sent it back and 6 months later they returned with a new piston. That fixed the problem but left a bad taste in my mouth. It shoots and cycles great now.


----------



## Woadie (May 18, 2015)

What was wrong with the Piston?


----------



## Woadie (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, I pulled the trigger and got the A400 Xtreme.  Can't wait to take it out and shoot it.


----------



## dom (Jun 2, 2015)

congrats on a great gun. read your owners manual. there is technically a break in period using specific load sizes...


----------



## Woadie (Jul 19, 2015)

Well I finally got out and shot my new A400.  It is a smooth shooter.  I was shooting 2 3/4 loads.  I had a couple of hang ups, but I'm hoping that was just from being the first time out.  After about 50 rounds it was shooting just fine.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 19, 2015)

Marine said:


> Mine jammed on its first trip to Arkansas. Sent it back and 6 months later they returned with a new piston. That fixed the problem but left a bad taste in my mouth. It shoots and cycles great now.


I had some problems with mine too in the beginning and the customer service was the worse I've ever encountered in the outdoor industry.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you clean your new shotgun before taking it shooting?  Always a good idea with a new gun.


----------



## dom (Jul 20, 2015)

Woadie said:


> Well I finally got out and shot my new A400.  It is a smooth shooter.  I was shooting 2 3/4 loads.  I had a couple of hang ups, but I'm hoping that was just from being the first time out.  After about 50 rounds it was shooting just fine.



my buddy had the same problem. Shot 50 more. cleaned it and hasnt jammed since.


----------



## Woadie (Jul 20, 2015)

I already cleaned it when I first got it, and I cleaned it right after I got back from shooting on Sunday.  I'm going to take it out again with the same loads to see if it does it again.  The main problem was that it wasn't cycling a new shell in after the shot.


----------



## Woadie (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I went and shot again on Sunday.  It seemed to shoot a lot better.  I only had three hang ups out of 100.  I took it back and cleaned everything on the gun.  I took out the trigger mechanism, pulled out the piston and cleaned everything.  The piston was absolutely filthy.  When I took it out, it was completely black.  By the time I was finished, it was chrome.  Maybe next time I won't have any hang ups.  Also, I'm only shoot 2 3/4 dove loads so I'm not too worried since I shoot 3 and 3 1/3" shells for ducks and geese.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 29, 2015)

See that would bother me.  BAD!  If I bought a 1400.00 gun that was supposed to shoot 2.75 -3.5" shells, it dang sure better do it.


----------



## wray912 (Jul 29, 2015)

yall gotta clean new guns (shotguns pistols everything) like its been submerged is salt water...the grease they use from the factory is so thick its a wonder theyll shoot at all with it in them


----------



## Woadie (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm hoping that it just needs a break in period.  I'm also hoping that since I cleaned the piston, it will cycle better the next time I take it out.  Hopefully it will continue on this trend of less hang ups the more I shoot it.  If not I'll have to try out the legendary (awful) customer service.


----------

